# DuPage Co



## misskay (Sep 20, 2013)

they are out! 

got 32 yellow and grays yesterday.....but still needs few more days to pop really good....
[/url] 
[url=https://lh5.googleusercontent.com/-n67VkLd52yE/U25m3gLi7XI/AAAAAAAAKe4/llV4JTWNB4Q/w958-h539-no/IMG_20140510_124937_174.jpg][img][/url] 
[url=https://lh5.googleusercontent.com/-LsgRIXVgo2E/U25gJCRCajI/AAAAAAAAKdo/2ReXpLzfSyM/w958-h539-no/IMG_20140510_122055_110.jpg][img][/url] 
[url=https://lh5.googleusercontent.com/-1KAdY8PXqjM/U26uoaL1yxI/AAAAAAAAKgQ/RVyMq7-hqu0/w958-h539-no/IMG_20140510_175604_646.jpg][img][/url] 
[url=https://lh6.googleusercontent.com/-s5vnDyCVOcw/U26uhc-0nnI/AAAAAAAAKf4/rCTx1KSANV4/w958-h539-no/IMG_20140510_175545_549.jpg][img][/url] 

AND.... going out again right now.... happy hunting!
[url=https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/-WnEKD31zrRo/U222st2eRCI/AAAAAAAAKWk/Y_a4p1lCT24/w318-h565-no/IMG_20140510_241806_185.jpg][img][/url]


----------



## hunt4life (Feb 28, 2013)

Kind of a wierd year. I have looked all over, did find a bunch 5-9-14 200+ in Dupage and another 22 in Will 5-12-14
but ALOT of places have not produced anything so far.


----------



## misskay (Sep 20, 2013)

Yes very weird year.. very wet... do morels grow when its wet out or do they need dry for them to pop?


----------



## goshawk75 (Oct 29, 2012)

Since morels consist of 97% talcom powder, moisture is the enemy. The drier the better.


----------



## desertrat (May 17, 2014)

IS THE SEASON OVER OR NOT?? IM IN DUPAGE COUNTY GOING TO GO BACK OUT TODAY AS I SEE THERE IS SOME SUN.....


----------



## desertrat (May 17, 2014)

I truly need some help and info on morels as i have found an ok spot right in my own town of roselle help as in are they to soft? how to cook the best way? things like that thanks................


----------



## boadicea423 (May 2, 2013)

Desertrat, I usually saute mine in butter with a little salt, sometimes garlic. Don't try to eat them raw. I'm not sure what you mean by "are they too soft" though. Are you asking if they're fresh or waterlogged or something? They should be pretty firm but not hard. Mushy is old and rotting... I found a couple yesterday that had been up a day or so and were a little burnt from the cold but otherwise fine. One was smashed from where it grew through a mesh cover on the ground and it got mushy, would have been big if it weren't for the netting.


----------



## boadicea423 (May 2, 2013)

And no I don't think the season is over. What I'm reading here, there are still a lot to be found in central Illinois, and we have only just begun seeing yellows. The cold probably didn't kill them, just kept them at bay. Now that we've had rain and it's warming up we should see more.


----------



## wolf claw (Aug 19, 2013)

boadicea423 this season is not over yet! Surprisingly I am still finding morels all over. Not to much I am only at #80 morels this season. Showed up to one of my spots today and noticed fresh boot prints followed them to a couple picking morels in my new found spot! They came literally a minute before us! I didnt know what to do we were all hunting the same plot of land. Made me very uncomfortable, felt like my spot was getting robbed but then I thought this couple might have been hunting here for years. There is definatly competion hear in DuPage, one spot I showed up to had nothing but stems. Either way im still finding some! About a pound today and lots of ramps! Going back out tommorow
to a promising spot.


----------



## wolf claw (Aug 19, 2013)

Desertrat I am by far not an expert as it is my first season finding morels. With thanks to Rubbertoe for pointing me in the right direction "if you are reading" I realized where I need to look and all the places I have hiked before kind of clicked and I ended up finding 4 new spots to hunt morels just from previous memory of the woods/terain. As far as cooking goes that is up to you just google some receipes. Salt, garlic, butter is a standard. My favorite so far is olive oil, flat bread, morels, mozerla, and garlic.


----------



## avidangler84 (May 6, 2013)

If you have some big ones cut the stem off. And stuff the cap with whatever you want. I just did cream cheese, cheddar, bacon and chive. Mix that up at room temp(or softened at least) then put it in a plastic bag with the corner of the bag cut open a little bit and use that to inject your filling. Then I egg washed them and used a batter to coat them. Fried them for a couple min. Turned out awesome. Heres before they were fried. Two diff batters. 











Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## boadicea423 (May 2, 2013)

Wolf - I would have been freaked out too. It is about perspective though, there are a lot of people around here that have been at this way longer than me so "my spot" is probably already someone else's spot! I saw only one yesterday, and it had been picked and tossed to the side - maybe because it was chewed by an animal. But I still felt like someone was teasing me! There are so many places in this area I go, but I haven't had much time, just snatches of 30 - 90 minutes. I've never had a huge successful year, like one time I think we got about 30, but that was my biggest find. I don't like going out by myself it gets boring - I thought I would like it because I'm an introvert, but I don't - and no one seems to be that excited this year. Boyfriend will go happily, but he's had terrible migraines with the storms so I'm flying solo most of the time. 

As far as recipes go - I really love the idea of a few on some naan with garlic and olive oil, cheese and maybe a little bit of basil. I have a few that i could actually try it with. As far as stuffing the big caps - oh my goodness what a good idea Avid. I know a friend of mine goes up to Wisconsin for Memorial Day and deep fries them after her kids spend all day in the woods and come home with buckets of them. I am so jealous! She said she'd bring me some, and she will because she's that sweet.


----------



## misskay (Sep 20, 2013)

We should go together ... my boyfriend will go but he prefers not to, although he does like the exercise part of it he would rather stay on a trail then through the wilderness....

As for recipes, butter garlic salt and pepper are always a good way to go but you can also saute some fiddle head ferns garlic onions sliced morels and toss that with some pasta, or same deal with heavy whipping cream instead of fiddle head ferns. Also good on pizza/flat bread with a little olive oil garlic onion, or if you really want saute it up with garlic onions and stuff some raviolis. MmmMMmmMMmmMM :lol:


----------



## desertrat (May 17, 2014)

Call me kay. 630 625 3069


----------



## boadicea423 (May 2, 2013)

I would join a morel search party - this weekend is so packed though, the eels concert in the city, birthday party, our anniversary Monday. I'd definitely be interested if the conditions look right for the following weekend though that may be pushing the end of the season.


----------

